# Keep blowing ECU fuse HELP! 2010 A3 2.0T



## darkmatter661 (Aug 30, 2015)

Weirdest issue I'm experiencing. Third time now in a couple of weeks, I've blown the following fuse outlined in red:










The EPC light comes on and there's major loss of power. Turn the car off and back on and now the engine light is solid, EPC off. 

Error codes are:

P1195 (Fuel pressure control valve) - hence the loss of power
P3087 (Electrical error in circuit)
P1435 (Secondary air injection (AIR) pump relay). 

I know this from my mechanic who replaced the fuse the first time.

Before I go leaving my car with him for a full day to seek out a short with the Fuel valve or sec. air pump, there's another issue I realized. This happens shortly after I get a left rear bad turn signal bulb or front left DRL warning, yet there's no problem with either. Turning the car off and back on clears the issue. Then shortly, within a minute to a few hours, the fuse blows.

I haven't been able to find out exactly what this fuse is (ECU?) but could it be possible that another circuit is causing this one to overload, unrelated to the engine? Anyone got a fuse box (engine compartment) diagram to share with designations for each? Thanks.


----------

